# What mph are u at 3000rpm on 5th gear



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

I was just wondering what mph are you guys at in a ser classic doing 300 rpm at 5th gear? ionno just wondering casue my gear ratio's seem abnormal i believe?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

what seems abnormal about your ratios? what speed are you at?


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

i believe i am doing 3000rpm at 60mph


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Sounds about right. I'm at 4000 RPM doing right around 80


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah theres nothing wrong with your car! SE-R's werent geared for top speed or a Tq'ey motor they were geared for acceleration.

Even at the 3500 I see at about 75mph I still get great gas mileage. Imagine if we had a sixth gear!


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

That's interesting because on the GA16DE motor, at 3000 RPM, i'm going at 69 MPH. Nice for cruising.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

About 62 mph


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

it's been months since i've gone that fast, damn this metro life!


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

oh dats kool. but dang i am getting bad ass millage. like only 250 miles on a tank. Could it bould my cv boots on my axles that are rip? Casue i thought going at that high of rpm will eat alot of GAS....


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> oh dats kool. but dang i am getting bad ass millage. like only 250 miles on a tank. Could it bould my cv boots on my axles that are rip? Casue i thought going at that high of rpm will eat alot of GAS....



RPM only has so much to do with gas mileage. Gas mileage has more to do with your throttle possition most of the time. When your on the Highway doing 80 and cruising your not really touching the gas hard. When your in the city and accelerating alot your hitting the gas pedal harder then you are on the Highway hence why City driving yields worse gas mileage...think about it...

Also the faster ou go on the highway the more gas you have to give the car to keep that constant speed. So if you do the speed limit then you save even more gas.


----------



## niko (Jan 9, 2006)

hmm im deprived of a rpm meter. haha my sentra bites.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm only getting about 22 mpg or so right now. My car doesn't like winter months. in the summer it settles down a little and I get about 26 or 27 mpg.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't have an SR20DE but in my 94 GA16DE, 5th Gear at 3000 rpm is at 70 mph.


----------

